# Hello from Florida



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

Welcome aboard. Yelp, lots of good info and people here. Enjoy. 

Ed


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Welcome.
You're just up the road!
How was your palmetto flow?


----------



## Nature Coast beek (Jun 10, 2012)

Palmetto flow looks to be over in my area. I didn't have my nuc/hive up and running in time. I see you're in Weeki Wachee, is there any mangrove bloom to speak of?


----------



## scdw43 (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

I have a yard in an area that should be good for mangrove if there is a flow.
I'm still learning. 
Had dinner out in Ozello couple of nights ago and mangrove was blooming,haven't checked my yard yet.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome NCB! When you are ready to register your bees Cathy will probably answer the phone and one of the inspectors I supervise will be out to introduce themselves and make sure your hive is healthy. We only take checks now, soon credit cards, but no cash for the $10 state registration fee. My work number is 352.372.3505 ext. 497 if you ever have questions or [email protected]


----------



## Nature Coast beek (Jun 10, 2012)

AmericasBeekeeper,

I called the number and extension (ext. 126???) from the website the other day and think it was Cathy that I spoke with. She explained the process and was nice. Looks like it's all done through the mail initially, then the apiary inspection is set up and done. Thanks for the heads-up about the payment. I'll make sure I've got the $10 in the old checking account. Probably will be registering here pretty soon. BTW, do you know if there's an ACTIVE bee club in these parts? I saw there was a Nature Coast Beekeeper club, but all their info on the old site is very dated (2009).


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

This is the best place to check for Florida Beekeepers groups. I have not checked the accuracy lately. http://floridabeekeepers.org/localassociations.htm


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------

